# Fortfield Hotel, Sidmouth, Devon



## Foxylady (Mar 26, 2011)

I didn't know about this building until I saw a report in the local paper following an extensive arson attack a couple of months ago. News item in the link below.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-devon-12096230

I wasn't going to bother with it as I'm not a fan of trashed, burnt-out places, but I had a day out over at Sidmouth just over a week ago and decided to check it out while there. 

There aren't any interior photos or any good close-ups, unfortunately. It's far too overlooked by a lot of residential houses, as well as being obviously very dangerous in it's current condition. However, I decided to post it up as it hasn't been reported on DP before. And I was unexpectedly surprised by it's appearance. 

The main entrance. 







The hotel (black & white building) can just be seen in the distance.






I started my reccee from the nearby Fortfield Terrace and cricket/tennis grounds.











Steps to what once was the garden.






Bates Motel anyone? 






And from the main entrance side, after negotiations with a vigilant neighbour. He told me that it's due for demolition within the next couple of months and will be subsequently rebuilt. Apparently, the owners couldn't afford to update the existing building, which led to it becoming derelict. Hmmm...where have we heard that before? 











Cheers


----------



## oldscrote (Mar 26, 2011)

Hell Foxy I saw this and thought fortified hotel sounds good lol . Nice pictures, a shame to see a place trashed like that, always had a soft spot for seaside architecture.


----------



## Seahorse (Mar 26, 2011)

Very wise Foxy. Looks much too dangerous for internals after its little "accident."


----------



## Munchh (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice Foxy. Just goes to prove that you can still indulge in this hobby even when you don't have a car. Keep in touch, we still got a couple of sites which demand 35mm to team up on.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for the comments everyone. Much appreciated. 
Not much to show for the visit but I'm glad I saw it...and I enjoyed the scramble over a bank.


----------



## borntobemild (Mar 27, 2011)

looks like you might have recorded it's last moments. Surprised they haven't converted it into another old people's home.

plenty of customers in Sidmouth from what i remember


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 27, 2011)

LOL! In that case, BTBM, you won't be surprised when I tell you that when I walked along the seafront, there was a guy speeding along on roller blades...and he had to have been at least 80yrs old.


----------

